# Milestone: 1000



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow, I don't really have much to look forward to, besides talking to all you kind folks here on SAS and my family which has helped out alot, but I would like to say I am glad I have found this wonderful place called, SAS. The Owner, Moderators, Supporters and Members here have been really supportive and friendly. In a sense everyone has pushed me to reach this milestone of 1000 posts


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

:nw


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo, Shyguydan! :boogie :boogie :boogie!
:yay 1,000 posts :yay
Thank you for sticking with it - we have gotten to know you some over this time. You're cool, man!


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Ding 1000  Grats


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats! :clap


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Thunder, weatherman, milleniumman75, Becky, nakedshrew, and Burningheart , I am speechless right now(actually am), I am looking forward to the next milestone am triumph I am presenting upon myself 10,000 post


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

shouldn't it be socialguydan? Keep on postin'!!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

lol I don't think so, but thanks semi-stalled for the graitudes


----------



## dazeerae (Apr 29, 2006)

:nw :nw :nw 

Way to go, friendlyguydan!!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks dazeerae for your kind words


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Congrats shyguydan!_


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks clenched_fist


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just posted my 1000th post!

yeaaaaaay....


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Does this constitute useless traffic?


sadly yes... some of the posts could be defined as such... but i wus so happy writin them sometimes or i was in zombie state the other times...
....am ashamed of meself :blush

ahhhh .. not


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> I just posted my 1000th post!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


>


hehe jeanny.. u made my day now:yes
im smilin now.. thank u


----------

